# Texas Class B Drivers License



## Jack Hauglie (Apr 28, 2015)

Just bought first motorhome in Spring, TX which requires a Class B CDL. Have a learners permit but need someone with CDL to accompany me to drivers test. Looking for someone to "mentor" me in Spring, TX. Willing to compensate for your time. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Apr 28, 2015)

Did not know you had to have a special license for a MH?  Is this just a Texas law and required on any size MH?  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jack Hauglie (Apr 28, 2015)

Actually did not.  During a test drive the dealer mentioned she thought you needed a license but she never got one.  Asked around and very few people in Texas have them or plan on getting.  I took the written and passed but only have a learners permit now.  Law indicates I need to have a person with CDL when practicing and when taking the driving exam, thus the request.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Jack and welcome to the forum.  I wonder what the fine would be in Texas if they pulled you over and you didn't have the Class B (Exempt) license that they require?  Here's a website with info on all the states (http://changingears.com/rv-sec-state-rv-license.shtml)


----------



## D-Squared (May 5, 2015)

Hey Jack, noticed your requirement for a Class B CDL in Texas. We're from Maryland and the same law applies. Most do not get the required license and I don't know anyone who has been stopped and checked out, however, if you have an accident and are not licensed according to the state law your insurance carrier can refuse payment for your damages. Not saying that you will have an accident, but I decided it was not worth taking a chance. The test was quite easy, just get the book to refer to the requirements required at the MVA driving site. I went to a local school bus company and asked if anyone was interested. First guy I approached agreed, he rode with me and certified to the testing agent that he did so. Cost me a $50 gift certificate to a local restaurant and made a new friend.


----------

